
Don Knuth: Dancing Links - signa11
https://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0011047
======
signa11
And the 24th annual lecture as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cR9zDlvP88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cR9zDlvP88)

